# Why remove adobe acrobat?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been getting notices about removing adobe acrobat.

What can happen if I don't remove it? Can it interfere with other programs?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Are you sure it's Acrobat and not Flash?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think you are right. I'll have to look closer when I get the next notice.

What if it is Flash?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I haven't followed the whole thing closely. It's not being supported anymore by most systems. And, I think, it has to do with security issues.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Good question.

a) What happens if we don't remove it?
2} If we can remove it with impunity, why did we need it in the first place?


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

It is no longer supported and can cause a security vulnerability with your system. Flash was used for many things over the years, but now it isn't. Any of my computer systems that had flash, had it removed last year.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

sniper69 said:


> It is no longer supported and can cause a security vulnerability with your system. Flash was used for many things over the years, but now it isn't. Any of my computer systems that had flash, had it removed last year.


I'm using Windows 10. It sounds like I can safely remove it without kicking the sleeping dog. Thanks!


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

fishhead said:


> I'm using Windows 10. It sounds like I can safely remove it without kicking the sleeping dog. Thanks!


Definitely, it can be safely removed.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

FLash ended suppport in Dec. All the web browsers will have it disabled by feb. Remove it, its bug ridden and needs to be gone.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I get those notices also. What is flash used for? What won't work if you remove it?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I have yet to run across anything that doesn't work due to the lack of Flash.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Flash, as a technology, got surpassed a decade ago. Everyone should have removed it years ago, but now it is unsupported and open to hacking. It used to be the fancy way to animate web sites, nobody but hackers use it anymore.

Jeff


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 2/3/21 8:09 PM CST

Our in house white hat hack security unit in addition to maintaining our in house system security also contracted out to white hat hack systems of companies without DoD grade cyber security teams. 80 or 90 percent of the time the white hat hacker team found viable access back doors to critical databases or financial transfer capability, the routes to the back doors was through old non supported programs left on servers or even a stray work station.

While white hat access to databases got customers attention and justified the expense of our company's security team work, when the white hat team did a Sneakers style financial fund transfer and return, our security head told us the "couldn't drive a straight pin up their butt " look our customers gave him while accepting his report and transferred accounts was priceless as he prepared his sales presentation to the customer for a follow up inspection schedule as he returned control of the data the white hat team had taken over.

You should always remove non supported obsolete programs.


----------

